# Canine Autism/Aspergers??



## samtastic (Sep 19, 2007)

I've looked back in previous posts, and only found a couple of posts, but not much information. I thought maybe I'd re-ask about this. 

I have a very handsome chow/shepherd that is about a year and a half old. He's very active, and I ADORE him. He's probably the best thing that's ever happened to me. 

However... I worry about him. I adopted him from the local humane society when he was about 8 weeks old. Not much was known about him. He was found as a stray without litter mates or a mom. Strange for a baby to be roaming the streets all by his lonesome. His behavior has had me wondering what his deal is... whether he is poorly socialized, despite my best efforts, or if he has a bigger issue.

All through his puppyhood, he has not really acted like a "normal" dog. He doesn't seem to know or understand normal doggy body language. He does not like being affectionate or cuddly, although he shows what SEEMS to be separation anxiety when I leave. He has never really acted submissive in the normal ways. He is incredibly intelligent, and easy to train tricks, however, I cannot for the life of me teach him not to bite while playing. I've tried yelping loudly when he puts his teeth on me and walking away (which only seems to get him more excited), tether training (which seems to make him obsess), even holding his muzzle and saying "no bite" and giving him treats. The Cesar Milan method only seems to make him more snappy (I've read the books, but maybe I'm doing something wrong). I feel like I've tried everything. We've been to one obedience class, where we were asked to leave, due to the fact I couldn't take his attention off of the other dogs. An in-home trainer/behaviorist told me I should consider euthanasia because he is so mouthy and has such a high energy level. 

The thing is, he's never shown aggression to any person or dog, never been in a fight, never bitten anyone hard enough to break skin or bruise. He's never done anything that has scared me. Because of this, I'm inclined to think that there's something more going on than simply being poorly socialized. 

I've been around high energy dogs with dominant personalities my entire life, and I am at a loss. 

Does anyone have any ideas or thoughts? Could it be doggy autism? Does that even exist?


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

You're not the first to ask that question:

http://ask.metafilter.com/37567/Richard-Cory-syndrome-in-animals

This article presents one theory:

http://www.thinktwice.com/ani.htm

It's the old "vaccinate or not" question. There is no doubt in my mind that vaccinations cause problems. But they avoid hundreds if not thousands of problems for every problem caused.

Of course if you dog suffers from it then it's irrelevent where he got it. You just have to deal with it. Obviously you'll have to live with the (what I call) gumming and you can't allow him around other humans who will call the behavoir "biting".

I would hope that continued training will help. Remember the mantra of dog training: "Repetition". Now repeat that 1000 times.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Actually, vaccinations have been pretty well disproven (check out the Cedillo hearings from last month) scientifically as a cause of autism. Regardless, this isn't a great comparison. 

I'd get this dog evaluated by a second behaviorist, to be honest.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

You basically described my dog perfectly, except he has no biting problems. He's over eleven now. I've asked and asked and no one seems to know what's wrong with him. He has no dog communication skills and cannot read dog body language. He also has no clue how to play with toys or wrestle or anything like that. He also does not have a clue how to be affectionate, you touch him and he gets very stiff. It took me forever to teach him to relax and he's finally enjoying cuddling in his older years. However, he picks up commands super easily and is great about that. I dunno, I've just always wondered. He's definitely not a 'normal' dog. I deal with it and I love him, but I'd never want another dog like him.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a cat that grew up the same as your dog--I got this cat as a kitten thru a shelter--she is about five years old now and she is a little better. I would say to just keep loving the dog and letting the dog know they can trust you no matter what, after time, they will START to let you into their little world.


----------



## Barhund Canine (Aug 28, 2007)

A lot of the things your are describing is the traits of the Chow coming through. Like the not normal body language and not being affectionate. Is his behavior sometimes cat like? Independent and aloof? A lot of the things you are describing is from the GSD side. Chows in general can be somewhat different than the typical dog. 

From they way you are describing his actions and mouthing and how you have tried to handle this, he has a very high prey drive. He may frustrated over something because of lack of exercise, health issues, not enough training or activities to challenge him mentally or physically.

Just out of curiosity what type of training were you asked to leave? Were they certified with any organization or anything?

Sounds like to me he just needs the right trainer/behaviorist to work with you and him and find a solution for the both of you


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree that part of it might be his Chow-ness coming through. I've got a Shar Pei who sometimes baffles me with his indifference to the world around him. He loves his family, but he does not cuddle. He is extremely polite to strangers, but he does not wag his tail, wiggle, lick, or make eye contact. He will sniff a strange dog's rear and then move calmly on, but if invited to play by a bouncing, barking pup, he will snap and snarl. 

We call him the Professor. He's a very serious guy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think the difference and what I'm getting with this dog and my own isn't indifference, it's inability to understand. Trey is very aloof to begin with, but I've had aloof dogs and hard dogs before or been around the more aloof breeds. It's not the same thing. Trey tries to understand and communicate to other dogs, he just can't and h gets scared very easily. He's terrified of strangers and other dogs and cars and so on and so on. 

He was from a breeder, but was rehomed three times. Honestly, I look at him and think there's no way most people could deal with him. We've had no problems with any other dogs. He's been extensively socialized- he was raised in a large family and traveled to shows as a pup. He's super athletic and was really good at training and picks up commands so easily. He was trained in agility when we got him and he excelled at it. 



That said, he is the most loyal, protective dog I've ever seen. If anything were to happen to me, I know he'd do everything he could to protect me.


----------

